# Vet advice



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

This may be a silly question but here it goes.Is there a vet that specializes in GSDs?How do you find one that you know can deal with the needs of GSD?Is it a matter of finding one with lots of experience with the breed or are there other credentials to look for?Anyone in the Lakes Region NH who has a recommendation on vets in the area please let me know.I am still having issues with Athena and will most likely be looking elsewhere for a qualified Vet.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wish I could help you sweetie
Maybe your breeder may know


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I do hope you find one, the vet I have actually specializes within Bulldogs and German Shepherds, while she see's all breeds, I found those were her two specialities, so I do know they exist! Good luck in finding one!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I had to look to see if you were in my area, lol. My vet does alot with gsd and bulldog breeders.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

So I have to just call around and ask about there knowledge?It is important to make sure they are knowledgeable about the breed right?All dogs are not alike,right.I just need to get it right if this one isn't going to work with us.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Ours has a tremendous amount of expertise with GSDs since she's been the vet for the Central Illinois GSD rescue for many, many years. She has GSDs too. We feel blessed that our puppers have her. I chose this place after I learned that the GSD rescue folks only trust her.
Ana


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You may want to contact members of a GSD club, or a Schutzhund club to get recommendations, or find out which vet the LE dog handlers use.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidYou may want to contact members of a GSD club, or a Schutzhund club to get recommendations, or find out which vet the LE dog handlers use.


What is LE dog handler? Thanks


----------



## MLinn730 (Jan 19, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGSo I have to just call around and ask about there knowledge?It is important to make sure they are knowledgeable about the breed right?All dogs are not alike,right.I just need to get it right if this one isn't going to work with us.


Having been in the veterinary field for years, I have to say that I would look for experience vs. breed knowledge. True not all breeds are the same, some are more prone to certain ailments than others, but on the whole, a vet with more experience and a larger practice will have seen a lot more than a regular vet. ALso, don't be afraid to ask for a referral to a specialist (internist or surgeon - depending on problem) if your vet is coming up short.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: CastlemaidYou may want to contact members of a GSD club, or a Schutzhund club to get recommendations, or find out which vet the LE dog handlers use.
> ...


Law Enforcement, i.e: police


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Duh,Thanks.Been a long few weeks.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry, just saw this now... if you're still looking for a new vet, PM me and I can give you some names of some reputable people in the area... particularly the GSD savvy ones.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: WorkingK9s
> ALso, don't be afraid to ask for a referral to a specialist (internist or surgeon - depending on problem) if your vet is coming up short.


 I would INSIST on getting a referral especially when surgery other than s/n is involved. My regular vet offered to remove Yana's leg when it got dislocated, but after a referral to a teaching vet hospital her joint was repaired and she runs and jumps and moves just like before the injury. If I listened to the vet who wanted to pocket some money for the surgery then Yana would have 3 legs right now.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

He has already said that if she needs the colonoscopy he will refer us to in Internist in Concord NH.I am prepared to look further if needed on her issues.So far so good since Friday or Sat.


----------

